# Even More Next-Gen Audi A6 Spy Photos From Multiple Sources + CAR Magazine Intel



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've found several sources for more next-gen Audi A6 images today so we've decided to post them all together in one update. Seems C7 A6 mules are making a regular commute down photographer's row and we all get to benefit from the tidal wave of photos.

Also interesting amongst the links below is a story published by CAR Magazine. We hold car amongst the most reliable journalistic resources for Audi rumors so we're interested in their piece which includes intel bits such as the A6's scheduled debut at Geneva 2011, the A6 Avant's scheduled debut of Frankfurt 2011 and the next-gen allroad's planned reveal in 2012. 

Check out more after the various jumps.

* Full Story- CAR Magazine *

* Full Story - SpyShots.nl *

* Full Story - AutoExpress*

* Full Story *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool... this one has LED headlights!


----------



## the_mizarc (Nov 24, 2009)

QUATTR0;bt382 said:


> Cool... this one has LED headlights!


and an octagonal single frame grill


----------



## GimmeUrQ (Oct 14, 2009)

the_mizarc;bt384 said:


> and an octagonal single frame grill


How you figure?


----------



## the_mizarc (Nov 24, 2009)

GimmeUrQ;bt385 said:


> How you figure?


The A7 sportback concept and the A1 concept used a less rounded, slightly 8 sided single frame grill. as you can see the inside edge of the headlights on the sportback concept stop short of the top corners of the grill.


----------

